# 2nd post in one day (sorry)



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

*Beyma vs. Beyma*

Hey guys would you take a look at this driver 



Beyma Speakers - Beyma 10MI100 speaker - Beyma 10MI10 700 watt 10" speaker for all midrange applications. Beyma 10MI100 midrange and other Beyma 10" speakers here.


Compared to a 10G40 how would it do? 
And does this one seem more like a 10" version of a 8G40 to you?


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Higher FS
Less xmax
lower qts

ehhhhh


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

edzyy said:


> Higher FS
> Less xmax
> lower qts
> 
> ehhhhh



Fs of 50 the G40 is 55 
Less X max , yes but after playing the G40 I never come close to using all of it unless I drop the xo from 80 to 63, at 80 would 4.5mm be enough 

Lower qts , so it will work ported same as the G40 however with less of a boomy sound. 

I agree from 80 to 125 the g40 is more appealing , but what about from 160 to 1.5k , with this driver outperform it ?


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Interested in finding out.


----------

